# please say a prayer



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

After having a bit of rally yesterday, Loki awoke this morning sicker than yesterday. Back to the vet to find out that he has giardia and parvo. I am typing between tears. He is in isolation at the vet with 2 IVs, getting all kinds of meds. 

I am praying that I caught it early enough. One positive is that when we went to the vet yesterday, she gave him subcutaneous fluid and started him on an antibiotic. At least the fluids helped him not be too dehydrated. 

Please say a prayer for Loki.

Thanks.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Loki is so sick. I can't speak to the giardia but some forum members have dealt with it and may be able to give advice. Regarding parvo, my childhood puppy contracted it and after a week at the vet she recovered with no issues. Hugs and prayers, Jeanne


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear your Loki is so sick. Luckily you got him to the vet ASAP when he first showed signs of not feeling well. Prayers and positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so terribly sorry you are going through this. Will be thinking of you constantly and sending you hugs. Please keep posting, we will all want to know how you and Loki are doing.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sendings prayers and hugs for Loki.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I am so sorry for Loki and for you. I will say a prayer for the little guy.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

My heart hurts for you, Barbara.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Barbara, I am so sorry to hear this. Thankfully you him to to the vet quickly.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Praying for you both...so sorry as our hearts hurt so when our little ones are ill.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Loki is sick Barbara. It's good that you took him to the vet yesterday and he had some fluids. I'm sure they are taking great care of your little one. You and Loki will be in my thoughts. Hoping Loki is feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping for the best.


----------



## MollyRose (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness, prayers for a speedy recovery! How scared you must be. I'm glad you caught it early. 
Gina


----------



## GreenLT (Jan 2, 2016)

Praying for you and Loki!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I will say a prayer for Loki. At least he is under the vet's care and hopefully he'll get through this fine. 

Linda


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Prayers and hugs!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor baby! Sending you healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Loki. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Prayers from us. Hope he's better very soon!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Very sorry to hear about Loki's illness, Barbara!
Hope he gets back to good health quick!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am SO sorry to hear that poor little Loki is so sick. You and he will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh poor Loki and poor you! I hate to think of the little guy sick too...but you caught it early and I'm sure he'll be fine in no time! Sometimes you just have to wonder where in the heck did this come from?? And 2 things at once! Definitely in my prayers also hang in there.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel so bad and my heart goes out to you. Hope your baby will be back in your arms and good as new very soon!!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Sending best wishes for sweet Loki's swift recovery.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry about what happen to Loki right now! Hope the vet finds the best treatment for Loki. You and Loki always in my thoughts I pray for him.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

So sorry to read this and am praying for Loki and you!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Loki is doing better today and will be able to come home soon.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Wishing Loki a speedy recovery!!! I think it would help to pass a small amount of info to those of us who are new to this:

GIARDIA is a waterborne parasite that can be picked up most anywhere in untreated water. Here is a link from Mayo Clinic. Giardia infection (giardiasis) - Mayo Clinic

PARVO: Most cases of CPV infections are caused by a genetic alteration of the original canine parvovirus: the canine parvovirus type 2b. There are a variety of risk factors that can increase a dog's susceptibility to the disease, but mainly, the virus is transmitted either by direct contact with an infected dog, or indirectly, by the fecal-oral route. Heavy concentrations of the virus are found in an infected dog's stool, so when a healthy dog sniffs an infected dog's stool, it will contract the disease. The virus can also be brought into a dog's environment by way of shoes that have come into contact with infected feces. There is evidence that the virus can live in ground soil for up to a year. It is resistant to most cleaning products, or even to weather changes. If you suspect that you have come into contact with feces at all, you will need to wash the affected area with household bleach, the only disinfectant known to kill the virus.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thinking of Loki...Hope the little one is feeling better today.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry. Of course I'm sending prayers your way. I didn't see your post until today so I am hopeful that Loke is getting better. Please give us an update whenever you can.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Loki. Our fur babies are resilient. Stay positive.


----------

